

Ryan Bates, where are you? - rapidos

Ryan, I owe you so much, I hope you are well! Please let us know where you are!<p>You have thousands of people that are waiting after you ;-)
======
sergiotapia
Wow you're right! He hasn't posted anything on Railscasts since June last
year!

[http://railscasts.com/](http://railscasts.com/)

------
phaus
It appears that he's still on a sabbatical.

[http://railscasts.com/announcements/12](http://railscasts.com/announcements/12)

